# EPSON ET-7750 Print issue on hoodies



## scorpio66 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi guys.

I will try to not to waffle here but need a little help.
I print tees and hoodies using a Galaxy Heat Press and Yolo transfer papers.
I've never had a problem before now.
I was using an Epson Workforce but have recently purchased an A3 Epson ET-7750.
I printed a couple of hoodies and after the first wash there was some 'smudging' or 'ink running'
My wife washed the hoodies on a cool wash as normal, with some fabric cleaners etc as she has ALWAYS done and then they go through a spin dry cycle.
My initial feeling was that it was an ink issue, but as the black is a pigment ink and the colours dye based its hard to tell. Searching on the net, there has been a suggestion that it could be down to the amount of pressure or temperature, but i dont know if this may be the case.
I cannot tell clients NOT to spin dry or use certain cleaning materials so need to get to the bottom of this.
Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Regards Chris


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dye based ink is not ideal for garment printing as it will fade. 

Print a sample print using all black pigment and see if the issue is still there. If not, it may be the dye ink.

Those ET's will take 3rd party pigment ink. Not sure how easy it would be to remove your dye colors and replace with pigment, but is is an option and would be the preferred method to apply to garments.

cobraink.com sells pigment ink that they say works in the ET's.


----------



## scorpio66 (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks my friend will give this a try!


----------



## decatur (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi
Did you find a solution?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

decatur said:


> Hi
> Did you find a solution?


 Some papers want you to leave for a day between printing and pressing.
Dye ink is less water resistant than pigment ink and will bleed more if pressed too soon.


----------



## decatur (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks. I haven’t had a problem with ink fading until I started using the et-7750. I just learned they use dye ink cmy and black is pigment. Someone said they thought they saw an after market ink for sale that was pigment for all colors but I haven’t been able to find.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

decatur said:


> Someone said they thought they saw an after market ink for sale that was pigment for all colors but I haven’t been able to find.



Here is one of several suppliers https://www.cobraink.com/store/Eco-tank-4-color-pigment-ink-single-and-set-p238203030

It's the ink I use in my ecotank.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

EDIT:
i noticed ross has shut down inkjetcarts.us, he was a great guy to deal with
link removed


----------



## decatur (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks. I’ll check them out


----------



## GrisGrisGirls (Apr 10, 2021)

Could it possibly be because of the 2nd black ink tank ("Photo Black"). I too was thinking about getting this printer, however, I cannot find any answers concerning this 2nd "photo black" ink tank.


----------

